# Looking for Place to Live



## Fjac (Oct 28, 2010)

I am moving to NYC very soon for a job that I just got and am trying to find a place to rent. I want to look online, but I don't know of any good websites for apartment searching. Can anyone help me? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The NY Times Real Estate section Real Estate - Buy, Sell or Rent a Home - The New York Times is a good place to start. Many agencies advertise in the Times, and you can easily access their websites to find additional listings.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fjac (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, Bevdeforges. I've also been hoping to find some websites that can show me my options. Is there any really good ones out there?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Fjac said:


> Thanks for the advice, Bevdeforges. I've also been hoping to find some websites that can show me my options. Is there any really good ones out there?


What sort of "options" are you looking for?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Check out craigslist, I found 3 great brokers that way. It's been my advice that the brokers have the best buildings in the areas where I have lived.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

We used craiglist and the NYtimes however we got ours when we got here. You really need to look at these apatments for yourself!!

We got a great apartment and paid no fee (landlord paid it) so make sure you do that!!


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

hutais said:


> We used craiglist and the NYtimes however we got ours when we got here. You really need to look at these apatments for yourself!!
> 
> We got a great apartment and paid no fee (landlord paid it) so make sure you do that!!


Hutais: your right, you have to view the apartments before filling out the paperwork cause I have seen some crappy ones but the photos were really nice online. Your lucky that you didn't have to pay the broker fee. Most of the apartments that I have lived in are sought after buildings in the area and so it's usually half or a full months rent.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

nat21 said:


> Hutais: your right, you have to view the apartments before filling out the paperwork cause I have seen some crappy ones but the photos were really nice online. Your lucky that you didn't have to pay the broker fee. Most of the apartments that I have lived in are sought after buildings in the area and so it's usually half or a full months rent.


Yes we were really lucky because at first they did want us to pay 15% of annual rent. We said no thanks and kept looking. They then came back to us and gave it to us fee free?? We have had to pay 2 x months rent in advance but that is ok. Its a great apartment for a great price but gee some where really bad!! However they looked great in the ads.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

hutais said:


> Yes we were really lucky because at first they did want us to pay 15% of annual rent. We said no thanks and kept looking. They then came back to us and gave it to us fee free?? We have had to pay 2 x months rent in advance but that is ok. Its a great apartment for a great price but gee some where really bad!! However they looked great in the ads.


Tell me about it. Most that look promising and then fall flat are those without brokers in my experience. Now I only go via a broker, plus the best buildings are only through a broker. Glad I found this place and don't plan on anywhere unless I am leaving the country about to renew my lease for the 2nd time. I had a friend who found a really nice apartment not too far from Grand Central that was cheap for the area but he had to pay the broker $5000! Crazy...


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

We were very lucky as we did turn this down as the 15% of the annual rent was so much over the budget.And the worse thing is we didnt find anything else as good as this. Also this has come down in rent a bit too?? We are in the UWS so I dont know if that is the reason? We are actually paying less than what we budgeted. I found the brokers to bend over backwards and we specifically said we ONLY wanted to see fee free after we knocked back this place. So you can imagine our suprise when they offered us this?

Wishing you luck in your search


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

What are the UWS?... You scored a sweet deal! My first apartment, there were lines outside to see the place at the open house and they even scheduled a second open hour. I panicked and was like "it's too good to pass up" and filled out the paperwork right then and got the apartment.


----------

